# Charlotte NC hobby shop



## John Olson (Jan 14, 2016)

I'm not sure if this is the right place to post this question. I'm moving to the Charlotte NC area this summer and can't find any model railroad hobby shops in Charlotte on Google or other online resources. Anybody have a recommendation, or am I doomed to online shopping? I don't mind paying a little more for the convenience and helpful advice local shops offer......John


----------



## ShaderMike (Jan 23, 2016)

If you can find a regular hobby shop that is not a chain, you might be able to give them a call and see if they know of a place.

A Google search of "charlotte nc hobby shops" allowed me to find this link
http://www.guillow.com/nchobbyshoplisting.aspx

Browsing through the link and checking out (the only listed) web pages of these locations brought me to this place
http://www.hendersonvillehobbyhouse.com/
But bad news - they're 100 miles west of Charlotte's center

Also I found this place
http://www.littlechoochooshop.com/
However Spencer, according to Google Maps, is around 50 miles NE of Charlotte's center.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Even Walther's website has no listing for
a Charlotte, NC dealer. A very large city
with no hobby shop is very unusual.

It is an unfortunate sign of the times. We're
down to one here in Jacksonville.

Don


----------



## rogruth (Mar 6, 2012)

You didn't say what scale you are interested in but manufacturers often have listings. I know that Lionel and MTH have listings by state. Go to there site, click on find a dealer, then give the state.
You can then check where the towns are. The Lionel site has a
direction finder also.


----------



## John Olson (Jan 14, 2016)

Thanx rogruth. My interest is HO scale, but any good ol' fashioned model railroad hobby shop would cater to all popular scales. I'm not sure we'll ever see them any time soon.


----------



## carinofranco (Aug 1, 2012)

ShaderMike said:


> If you can find a regular hobby shop that is not a chain, you might be able to give them a call and see if they know of a place.
> 
> A Google search of "charlotte nc hobby shops" allowed me to find this link
> http://www.guillow.com/nchobbyshoplisting.aspx
> ...




I live in Charlotte and concur that there are no hobby shops conveniently located. The little choo choo shop is worth a visit and is well stocked. it is in Spencer NC home of the former Southern RR repair shop which is now home to the NC Transportation museum. There is still some volunteer train restoration work going on there and a working train ride and roundhouse and trains to tour..lots to see there.


----------



## /6 matt (Jul 7, 2015)

About 1 hr northeast is The Train Shop in Marion. Randy has awesome prices on most everything!


----------

